# DRug Dog Graduation



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I graduated a new class of drug detector dogs, December 11th. The 2 GSD's and the 2 Mals will continue into patrol dog training in '09.

I've included a link to the graduation. Although they must have used a broken camera, it made me look old, wrinkled and bald.

http://www.newschannel5.com/Global/story.asp?S=9508397


DFrost


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Well done! Your job must be very rewarding


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome! congrats


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------

